# Parasites and hormone imbalance, my experience with the Kalish Method



## cck197 (Mar 18, 2014)

Sorry if this message appears somewhat spammy, I've recently partnered with a medical doctor and started a functional medicine practise based on the Kalish Method after making a full recovery from IBS. I'm now really motivated to help others, there's no reason for this suffering.

You can read my story here: http://bit.ly/1hCwlpH


----------

